# Venue for the Northern Meet



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi - If you're thinking of coming to the Northern Meet, please vote for your favourite place. I'm going to limit it to one vote per person, given that it is an opinion poll,


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Louise your a star... Aug would have come and gone otherwise x x x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks from me too! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Eeeeek can't wait!! x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't remember if I said this when I posted my suggestion for Trentham Gardens, but there is an entrance fee to get into the gardens, and they don't allow dogs off lead. Judging by the antics at the 'Poo Fest', off lead romps and swims in the river were on the menu, so don't want anyone to be disappointed! 

Have added the link below to the web-site for anyone interested. 

http://www.trentham.co.uk/trentham-gardens/admission

I am happy for either Trentham or Roundhay - in fact will go anywhere to give Poppy the chance to play with Cockerpoo-pals


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Im not really fussed where we go to be honest but really would prefer off lead I think the dogs get chance to greet, mingle and play, people can always still use a lead if they wish then .... happy polling x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

roundhay park is very good, but so is ilkley is very nice down by the river will have our pup by then but wont be old enough to go


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

AWWWW!- wish I could come but if I collect puppy on 29th she will be too little,still I am hoping some (most?) of my customers will want to socialise/cuddle


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cant you just bring them... for a carry x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Please bring the little pups and carry them, it will be good for them to socialise. I have carried Rosie everywhere for the last 3 weeks she gets her second jab tomorrow so 2 weeks or so to go ,she is getting heavy.
I would prefer off the lead and the trip to Trentham Gardens would be a 7 hour round trip for me. Look a loverly place though.


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

looking forward to it ! hope weathers like this (sunny up north)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Would anyone consider a carry?? It'll be great for owners and pups.... Im happy to hold for a while if your arms ache


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> Would anyone consider a carry?? It'll be great for owners and pups.... I'm happy to hold for a while if your arms ache


Count me in for that had a lot of practice in the last few weeks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What time can you make it Colin ? are you travelling the furthest x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

To Roundhay Park, about 2 hours. And as I am usually up early I can fit in with others. Someone from the Northwest may have to travel further.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Probably about 1.5 hours for me, but will defo be coming along.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Anyone want to specify a time ????? x


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

I 'll be travelling from Liverpool. does anyone from these parts want to car share and of course " poo " share on the journey.
Regards, Lesley and Dexter .
ps I am willing to hold for a while too


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

What about 1pm? x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds good so 1pm unless anyone states differently ... its quite a big park literally acres so will need to see where to meet.... exciting , have booked nice dry pleasant weather not too hot x x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to miss this one - I'm still in Spain. Will be looking forward to seeing the photos though!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Here is a link to car parks at Roundhay park zoom out to get a better view. Maybe someone local will give us the best advice on which car park to use.
Looks a very good choice for the meet. Looking forward to the date.


http://www.roundhaypark.org.uk/tropical-world-leeds/tropical-world-leeds-parking.html


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh I'm mixing the threads now but I've been cheeky and been on the phone to Sue at Natural Instincts and they've agreed to send 24, 1kg packs of NI Chicken which she says is suitable from puppy through to adult, as tasters for people, which I can bring to the meet. She's going to discuss with the team if there are is anything else that they can sort for us. So turn up if nothing else for a free natural healthy tea for your cockapoo.... you never know they might like it


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Well done Karen! If you don't ask, you don't get....

Think they are doing rather well out of us Cockerpoo-ers, and this might drum up a bit more business for them as well. Many thanks.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats what I started off saying cos ive mentioned to her before about them almost being promoted on here (thanks to Helen) and asked her if she had noticed people from ILMC coming through, which ofcourse she had. There hopefully will be some new puppy owners, who might want to try it and then they can decide. She was going to discuss with the team if there was any thing else they could do but that was earlier on in our conversation so not sure if anything will come of it. So if no one else turns up Michelle our dogs can eat for a while waste not want not... as my Grandma used to say x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Ooooh I'm mixing the threads now but I've been cheeky and been on the phone to Sue at Natural Instincts and they've agreed to send 24, 1kg packs of NI Chicken which she says is suitable from puppy through to adult, as tasters for people, which I can bring to the meet. She's going to discuss with the team if there are is anything else that they can sort for us. So turn up if nothing else for a free natural healthy tea for your cockapoo.... you never know they might like it


Blimey - 24 1kg packs, you did well. That's about 120 days worth of food.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

embee said:


> Blimey - 24 1kg packs, you did well. That's about 120 days worth of food.


Oh I might have got it wrong 24 packs of chicken anyway....size might not be right but thats whayt I've jotted down when talking .. will see what turns up


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well done for getting the freebies.
And I have taken the plunge and put the girls on NI, found a local stockist so thought I would give it a try. One of the things putting me off was freezer space but I can pick it up on the way back from work. The change in the poo's over night is amazing.


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

So.... does it look like it is Roundhay Park on 14th Aug at 1pm?? Can i put it in the diary? Can't wait xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats when Ive oredered food for... just assumed... although I've boobed I'm working Sat night so will hve to try not to nod off so if Im a little vague and incoherent... aplolgies in advance... looking forward to seeing everyone x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Had an email from Sue at Natural Instincts who says they are going to send beef jerky as well and anyone who attends will get £5 off there order over 40kg..... I really hope people turn up, otherwise I'm going to feel like I've defrauded NI out of some doggy dinner x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ill defo be there, really looking forward to it.
My wife has been working beside Roundhay Park and says it is big so we will have to decide were to park and meet. She may be working down there on Saturday so, I may tag along for a look.

How about a show of hands so Karen can stop worrying about being done for fraud.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

As long as I can bring Daisy along (second jab booked for 30 July), we will be there! Might have to ask you to do some carrying.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm the world champ for puppy carrying, so just bring her along.
She should be ok for the 14th and she will have great fun meeting all the other dogs.
Could be fun shouting for Poppy to see how many come.


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Me, hubby and Maisie are definitely coming!!! Looking fwd to it xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> As long as I can bring Daisy along (second jab booked for 30 July), we will be there! Might have to ask you to do some carrying.


Oh is that an early jab Michelle, pups 9 weeks on the 29th


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh - I don't know. Asked Sylvia when she could have her second jab and she said 30th, so I've booked her in. Will have to check.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you manage to get there Colin are you ok to choose a specific venue ?? Then we can "secretly" swap mobiles incase we miss each other... or Im happy to give people mine and you can just use it if you need to x ...this message will self distruct on Aug 14th x


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

strof51 said:


> I'm the world champ for puppy carrying, so just bring her along.
> She should be ok for the 14th and she will have great fun meeting all the other dogs.
> Could be fun shouting for Poppy to see how many come.


I am hoping to be there with our Poppy, Just hoping grand prix isn't on that Sunday as other half won't go any where if Grand Prix is on.  
Don't fancy coming on my own as I may get lost.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope you can make it Karen, I would nt have thought it would be difficult from Doncaster... maybe check out the journey or see if he will go with you prior for a trial run,it wouldbe lovely to have loads and loads of puppies ( and loads and loads ) x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> If you manage to get there Colin are you ok to choose a specific venue ?? Then we can "secretly" swap mobiles incase we miss each other... or Im happy to give people mine and you can just use it if you need to x ...this message will self distruct on Aug 14th x



My wife didn't have to go back today, but she did have a look around for car parks, and there is a large one on the junction of Ligget Park Rd and Prince's Ave with access to a large open area or the park. 
If someone has more knowledge off the park they may recommend another one of the car parks.
Will PM my mobile closer to the date.


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all,
We are both looking forward to the trip. Are we anywhere nearer agreeing a definitive spot / carpark in the park, as I for one will have to put my faith in a trusty ( ? ) sat nav, so will need all the help I can get .
Fingers crossed for good weather and lots of new friends to play with.
Love Lesley and Dexter


----------



## Charlie Dowling (Jul 23, 2011)

*Our first meet*

Hi all,

Charlie and his family are really looking forward to meeting you all, Charlie will be 14 weeks old but loves playing with dogs. Sure he will have the best time of his life.

See you all there.

Ken


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo its getting nearer and it looks like people are coming.....had vision of sitting there like Billy no mates lol.... I'll be relying on sat nav also, but dont know the place so just go with Colin suggestion and meet at that car park at 1pm.... please be dry, looking forward to meeting people and getting broody with puppies


----------



## Beckalito (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi 

I have just joined this website as we realised you are having a Cockapoo meet at Roundhay Park and would love to bring our Cockapoo, Charlie. Is it ok if we join you?


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

The more the merrier! Looking forward to it - will be Daisy's first proper trip out.


----------



## Beckalito (Aug 7, 2011)

Excellent, really looking forward to it. When and where is everyone meeting?


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

There have been a couple of suggestions about where to meet in previous posts, but I'm not sure there is a definite place yet. I have attached a link to a map of Roundhay - Col suggested the car park off Prince's Avenue (we could meet at 'the arena') or there is another large car park near the big lake & cafe (could go for a walk around the lake?). 

I checked the weather, but currently only goes up to Friday which is showing 20 degrees and sunny spells, so looks promising. Can't wait to meet all the other Cockapoos!

http://www.vrleeds.co.uk/pdfs/roundhay_park_map.pdf


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Great news.... so looking forward to it.All we need is a definitive location....
Is anyone making a day of it with a picnic , or shall we just bring and share? 
Lesley and Dexter ( who promises to be on his best behaviour !!)


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll be picnicing! Fingers crossed for good weather.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Can we have a quick check on numbers for who is going on Sunday? Don't want to drive all that way and be on my own


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Michelle, 
We shall be travelling from Childwall in Liverpool on the Sunday morning . Looking forward to meeting everyone, 
Lesley and Dexter


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We will be there bright and early, well 1pm. 
If we meet at the car park beside the lakeside café as Michelle has suggested its handy for the toilets etc. plus the children's play area.
Access is via Park Ave off Prince's Ave or The Carriage Drive off Wetherby Rd.

This is a link for the google map of the park.

http://www.roundhaypark.org.uk/tropical-world-leeds/tropical-world-leeds-parking.html

See you all on Sunday.


----------



## lilymooflo (Jul 4, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Can we have a quick check on numbers for who is going on Sunday? Don't want to drive all that way and be on my own


Hi Michelle

We are going to try and get to Roundhay on Sunday, as we aren't going away at the weekend as planned. It will be great to get Barney and Daisy together.. do you think they will recognise each other?!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Ooooh - I hope so. Shame George can't make it, but it will be lively to see how the 2 of them react! See you then...


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw I am so jealous, would love to be there, send me some pics please


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll be there !!!! a bit dishevelled as I will have worked Saturday night so please make exceptions if I'm not coherent and dont make sense. Natural Instincts came this morning x x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

So is the car park beside the lakeside café ok for everybody, don't want to be standing by myself as everybody has gone to the other car park I suggested. lol.

Weather forecast is not looking bad, I hope.

See you all on Sunday.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

curt3007 said:


> Aw I am so jealous, would love to be there, send me some pics please



What a shame I was looking forward to meeting George and all the other puppy's.


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all-
Sorry have not posted but have arranged for my friend to look after my shop on Sunday!!!!-Leo is excited-he is at puppy class tomorrow as our vet said 10 days after vac's so he will meet other puppies then-he has already had a crazy day with our daughters boisterous chocolate lab Rocky-he was hiding between our feet for all of 2 mins then he was definately "up for it" and ended up riding on his back and loving being thrown off-he slept for hours after but kept looking for his new best friend "
Anyway hope to see you all in Rondhay Park-will follow Strof's directions x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Have a great time and I look forward to seeing all the pictures. Wilfiboy - take a disposable BBQ and some seedy buns with you as you could make everyone burgers if you have some NI left when the dogs have eaten


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Have fun tomorrow everyone, wish I was coming


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Just a thought Can we swap a couple of mobile phone numbers so that we are not all wandering round the park and missing each other ?
So looking forward to it Lesley and Dexter


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lesley I'll send you my number. Yum NI burgers ... now theres a side line lol.... I'll try and keep some back for Loughborough incase anyone there wants to try it (the dogs that is not owners!). Otherwise it might be money where your mouth is burgers for Mandy and Helen


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Lesley I'll send you my number. Yum NI burgers ... now theres a side line lol.... I'll try and keep some back for Loughborough incase anyone there wants to try it (the dogs that is not owners!). Otherwise it might be money where your mouth is burgers for Mandy and Helen


I would say that an NI burger would probably be a lot safer for human consumption than a lot of the budget burgers on supermarkets shelves though would probably need a tooth pick handy for any smalls bits of bones stuck between the teeth. Remember I'm a veggie so trying to get me to eat an NI burger would be a little cruel


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi All - looking back through the threads, it looks as thought there may be the following at Roundhay tomorrow:

Wilfiboy (Karen)
Vic3112 (Victoria)
Helen
Strof51 (Col)
Woolacoombe (lesley)
Karenann1964 (Karen)
Charlie Dowling (Kenny)
Beckalitoi
Lilymooflo (Rachael)
Neesyanne

It would be fab to see so many cockapoos together - I'm really looking forward to it! Anyone else wavering? If the free NI isn't temptation enough, then the weather looks like it will be good and I usually have a bag of sweets on me for the kids (willing to share!).

We are planning to take a picnic with us and should be there at 1-ish. I'll PM my mobile to a few confirmed folks - see you tomorrow


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Have a great time tomorrow everyone x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Oh so wish I could make it, have a great time


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Have a fab time 'oop North' ... looking forward to seeing the pics and videos


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thankyou ... will be there with clogs and the odd whippet


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Thankyou ... will be there with clogs and the odd whippet


Don't forget your flat cap...


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

Weather looks like it's going to be fine so picnic on the agenda  i'll be coming with the OH and our 3 year old son....... oh and not forgetting Poppy.
can't wait to see her reaction when she meets all the other Cockapoo's..... must remember the camera.

So looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Charlie Dowling (Jul 23, 2011)

*meet for today*

Hi, anyone know arrangments for today in leeds thnx


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Have a great day in Leeds everyone- family get together prevents Stanley and I attending. Hope to meet up another time x


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry havent been on here in a while, Maisie is certainly keeping me busy!! We will definitely be there today though. 1pm? xx


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like we might have a cockapoo crowd today 

1pm then, at the car park by the lakeside cafe. Will be there with hubby, 2 kids and 2 pups (luckily just cancelled sky sports, so no excuse for hubby to stay home).

Just about to make my picnic! See you later.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well thankyou everyone I had a *lovely time, met some lovely , lovely dogs and some lovely people. Will post my video ... when Richard gets round to it... the way he was playing with pups Im sure we could squeeze in a number 3 *


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Well thankyou everyone I had a *lovely time, met some lovely , lovely dogs and some lovely people. Will post my video ... when Richard gets round to it... the way he was playing with pups Im sure we could squeeze in a number 3 *


*

Hoping to see lots of pictures and a video sometime this evening - Jaffas at the ready  It's so great to meet the real people and dogs when you make such good friends via the forum isn't it...

and puppy number 3 under consideration too...*


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Only joking really but he was stroking Leo and Maisie and Rosie and loving it so I was saying about no.3 to start with he had nt heard then he was like "I dont think so". But all the dogs just ran around together, puppies playing and socialising ... it was fab, could nt believe how many people turned up.. and went home with their NI. Apparently there were 14/15 dogs, but I didnt count. It was great


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds fab!! I look forward to seeing pics and vids soon


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you all for a lovely inaugural meeting. Dexter was a tad shy, but seemed to get better as the afternoon progressed. It was so good meeting you all.
Regards, Lesley and Dexter x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

oooh I want to see some pics, especially Daisy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Daisy is a doll... video is uploading or whatever you call it... hope she's on it x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

*Pictures from Roundhay*

Hi All - thanks for a lovely afternoon. The kids and pups had a great time, and Poppy definitely enjoyed my sandwiches Col he he ;. 

Here are the pics I took on my phone - not great quality, but did get some gems.































































































































It's all too much mum!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ooh wow they are fab, so wish I could have made it, Daisy looks fab and definitely growing!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Can't wait for the video Karen


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Still uploading ......


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely lovely photos!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ahh, more please, and can you tag them?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ooh yes , would love to know who is who, thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow..great photos Michelle and fantastic video Karen! :twothumbs:

Looks like you all had a fab time. So many gorgeous dogs. I'd love to know who is who? Did anyone get a line up photo? 

Karen, Mabel is just stunning..you must get stopped about her a lot. I so want one....I must be patient..my time will come. 

Clare
x


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everyone !
What a fab day with you all in Roundhay Park-THANKS x-it was so great to watch all our 'poo's having such fun together and to meet all the mums and dads too-lovely ,lovely poos and lovely people-can we have an autumn meet please ?
Special thanks to Karen and husband for N.I and anyone else who helped.
In the meantime if anyone strolls down the beach to Sandsend nr Whitby I will normally be found in my shop "Serendipity at Sandsend" and would love to see you (not to buy -just to say hello to you and your 'poo !)


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well today was nothing short of amazing!! Lovely to see all the pups together! Maisie certainly took a shine to Leo as they were together for the majority of the time! Great meeting everyone and putting names to faces. All of the dogs were so beautiful and all had such fun. There has been A LOT of sleeping happening in this house this afternoon. Me included  we should definitely make that a regular thing. Thanks to Karen for the food and to Denise for the delicious buns!!! Hope the link below works, not used Photobucket before xx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

What a great day, nice to meet everybody. And I do feed Poppy honestly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOu6dt9U5o8&feature=player_profilepage










Michelle the most popular person on the day.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant photo's looks like a great day.

Can't wait to do my first Poo Fest in Sept and then Oct.

Thanks for sharing the photo's


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I was popular with that box of chicken!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

More fantastic pictures and video. Isn't it amazing how all the dogs get on. I LOVE LOVE LOVE cockapoos :ilmc:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9KhCqOZ-8U

Via Youtube is better quality ... the same video sorry x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Who does that absolutely amazing deep apricot cockapoo belong to :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Told you its Milly ... she belongs to Lynne "thedell" she posted when Milly was a pup I knew you'd like her


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

looks like all had a fab time. did you not get a group photo, how many cockapoos in total ?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Told you its Milly ... she belongs to Lynne "thedell" she posted when Milly was a pup I knew you'd like her


Just looked at your video - Mabel also looks stunning and interesting to see what a blue roan looks like with a shortish coat


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Photos are lovely and your video is great Colin.... had to laugh at the chicken onslaught Michelle missed that as Id gone to the car x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh what brilliant photos, and video, so glad you had a good day


----------



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

*Round hay*



wilfiboy said:


>


Hi thanks great day wish we could have stayed longer fab dogs and thanks to all that put photos on of Millie as still cannot do it lol x I have an eye pad now and thought I could do it easier with this, think I need more patience . X thanks again. X


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Roundhay Park photos*

here are a selection of photos from our fab day out. it was lovely to meet everybody, :wave: we must do it again soon. A special thank you to karen for the free NI. Poppy especially enjoyed the jerky sticks will certainly be ordering some of those with my next order. :ilmc:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great photos ... love all the clumps of puppies... trying to see where one starts and one finishes :laugh::laugh:


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

embee said:


> Who does that absolutely amazing deep apricot cockapoo belong to :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


This is me and my partner Ian in the photo with Millie who unfortunately does not belong to us, she was adorable and everybody took a shine to her.


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Great photos ... love all the clumps of puppies... trying to see where one starts and one finishes :laugh::laugh:


Thats what Ian and myself were saying and laughing about as we browsed through all the photos we took. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Great pic of what looked like a great day xxx

We had sooo hoped to have been there but could not make it as we had several pups leaving that day x

Makes me think that 'Poo Fests are needed for next year too !!!

Stephen xx


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

*Let me know when you will be getting together again*

Hi Everyone,

I am sooooo jealous. I only joined the site today and Eric and myself would have loved to have joined everyone yesterday. It looks like you had lots of fun. 

How can i get involved in the next meet up and what are these 'poo fests' i keep reading about.

My little Eric would love love love to come and play.

Sara


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Aww Eric, what a fab name! He is most welcome (and you) at the next meet. Where are you from? xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just re watched videos and lovely to see how all dogs just happily inter mingled tails wagging and greeted everyone... in most of the video footage the dogs are nt with their owners, but someone else, sociable doggies


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

*Hi Victoria*

Hi Victoria,

Me and Eric live in a place called Heaton Moor just outside Manchester. We are thrilled to have found this website and look forward to getting involved in some of the events etc.

Sara


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I assume that must be near Heaton Park... have been there a few times x


----------

